# SKy or Chorus?



## eden (25 Apr 2006)

hope i have the right forum. Moving into first home and want to get broadband and sky or chorus 

Firstly, can i get both from one provider like a package deal? 

Secondly, I don't know which to go for sky or chorus, could anyone give their recommendations.


----------



## slave1 (26 Apr 2006)

from my own personal experience I would go for Sky, Chorus had - in my time a few years back - appalling customer service, the signal would drop every so often for a day or so, since I'm with sky perfect reception and never lost a signal


----------



## michaelm (26 Apr 2006)

slave1 said:
			
		

> from my own personal experience I would go for Sky, Chorus had - in my time a few years back - appalling customer service, the signal would drop every so often for a day or so, since I'm with sky perfect reception and never lost a signal


Chorus are the worst company I have ever had to deal with also (going back a few years).  I'm surprised that they haven't gone bust yet.


----------



## Vincent Bank (26 Apr 2006)

In the Republic you cannot get Channel 4 with Sky.


----------



## mimi rogers (27 Apr 2006)

Sky, Sky, Sky! I wouldn't go anywhere near Chorus. I got rid of them and changed to Sky.

Mimi


----------



## gordongekko (28 Apr 2006)

Do you ever think about just getting satellite tv and forget about $ky or ntl/corus?


----------



## Tubbs (2 May 2006)

Sky are great when everything is set up and no interaction with their 'support' personnel is required. I had loads and loads of problems with getting it set up with Sky. 

In the end I received over 30 'welcome to Sky letters' , had 4 different engineers, 2 cancelled cards, made 30 odd phone calls, took 3 days off work, and 3 months later all ok. Since then (besides a slight billing hitch) things have been good.

You think the above is bad. My experiences with Chorus are far too many to remember or mention but suffice to say, they are a lot worse than Sky.

The only benfit of Chorus is Channel4, but then there are ways and means (apparently) to get this channel on your Sky box.

My vote is for Sky.


----------



## kerryman05 (2 May 2006)

gordongekko said:
			
		

> Do you ever think about just getting satellite tv and forget about $ky or ntl/corus?


 
What do you mean by "just getting satellite tv"?
what is it and how do you get it?


----------



## michaelm (2 May 2006)

gordongekko said:
			
		

> Do you ever think about just getting satellite tv and forget about $ky or ntl/corus?


I only have the 4 Irish terrestrial channels at present, via a rabbits ears in the attic and through a signal booster.  This is fine at the moment as I watch very little TV, maybe 2 hours per week.  At some point in the future I'll probably get a Free-to-Air satellite system with twin LNB's pointed at Astra D and HotBird for BBC, UTV, Eurosport and one or two others; a once off capital outlay, I certainly wouldn't pay monthly for channels.


----------



## mimi rogers (4 May 2006)

Is there a website address for Astra Satellites? I can't seem to find it at all. I would like to compare them with Sky.

Mimi


----------



## Esme (4 May 2006)

Hi

I want to get Sky in my new home too but it says on the website that you need a phone line, is this true?  I don't particularly want to get a phone.

Esme


----------



## pator (4 May 2006)

At the moment we have chorus and shock horror ......... I don't actually have anything bad to say about them. Its chorus digital and to be fair have neaver had to contact them since we got it (almost a year) so I don't know if alot of the complaints relate to the analogue service - r if we've just been lucky! 

We stopped get a bill after a couple of months but I have been told that you need to let them know if you want the invoice every month (on the DD option)

The only extra channel over sky is c4, and I think the package with sky is better, unless your a BB fan almost everything thats on c4 appears on e4 at some stage. With all the channels tend to just flick around a lot and end up watching rte/bbc

What we are thinking of doing is getting sky for a year, pay the subscription for the year at which stage we'll own the equipment and then cancelling the subscription and just taking what ever channels come with it. Once the sky subscription is gone will have to put up arial to get 4 irish channels. (think €120 -€150) 

I have seen ads for installation without a phone line - think they charge installation charge though, rock/hard place - if you want it without the phone line pay a bit extra


----------



## MonsieurBond (4 May 2006)

pator said:
			
		

> At the moment we have chorus and shock horror ......... I don't actually have anything bad to say about them. Its chorus digital and to be fair have neaver had to contact them since we got it (almost a year) so I don't know if alot of the complaints relate to the analogue service - r if we've just been lucky!
> 
> We stopped get a bill after a couple of months but I have been told that you need to let them know if you want the invoice every month (on the DD option)
> 
> ...



Pator, have you heard anything about Chorus going High-Definition?


----------



## pator (5 May 2006)

MonsieurBond said:
			
		

> Pator, have you heard anything about Chorus going High-Definition?


 
No, have not, 
Rarely get any communication from them - probably a good thing, MNBA take note


----------



## dam099 (23 May 2006)

MonsieurBond said:
			
		

> Pator, have you heard anything about Chorus going High-Definition?


 
Have not heard anything about Chorus but stumbled upon this 5 month old story recently regarding NTL suggesting "this year" which is a bit fuzzy of course but might provide a hint at Chorus's timeframe given they are now owned by the same people.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Joe Nonety (30 May 2006)

Isn't Chorus' multiroom much cheaper than Sky's? Something like €5pm compared to €15pm.


----------



## Leo (30 May 2006)

Both Chorus and Sky offer a range of similar packages. For each package, Chorus is a couple of Euro cheaper, but has far fewer channels.


----------

